# Diamond Dog Food



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Any comments on the Diamond Dog Food? I know they had a problem
last year and I was told "locally".... Kansas/Missouri, that the problem
was back east and due to some corn mold or ???? Anyway, they don't
use corn or wheat in anything (now). The Lamb and Rice was my
choice.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I like it personally.I always use the performance or the high pro in the maroon bag.I have used pro plan and my dogs run good but tend to get thinner and they seem to keep weight on better with Diamond and stil run hard and have PLENTY of energy.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

They are a good company, and I think now probably one of the safest if not the safest. One hiccup like that sure makes one get their ducks in a row. I have fed their food to my kennel of labs(and one schnauzer), for eight years. I have been very satisfied. My dogs coats look great. They have tons of energy. Great products for a good price.


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

*Diamond*

I have fed DIAMOND for 5-6 years and am VERY pleased with the product, as well as, the company.
I switched from Eukanuba and I called DIAMOND and spoke to 3 different people before deciding. The employees I spoke with were friendly and knowledgeable so I didn't hesitate switching.
When the corn problem came about(more about that in a minute), I emailed DIAMOND and the owners son replied personally!! I have since received a sponsorship from DIAMOND and I prodly promote thier products. My competition dogs get the PERFORMANCE and my older dogs are on the Naturals line SENIOR 8+. 
The Aflatoxin deal with the corn was caused by the greed of 1 employee. The 1 load of corn that was affected had been rejected several times already by DIAMOND and an employee took a payoff to accept the tainted corn. The employee is obviously no longer with the company and there are many safety checks in place now to prevent that from happening again. DIAMOND now probes the corn more times and has more safety checks than is actually required by the Dept of Agriculture.
Give DIAMOND a try. I think you will be as satisfied as the rest of us.
Check DIAMOND out online at DiamondPet.com
MARK


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Diamond Pet Packs food for Natural Balance..

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/2007-04-17-premium-pet-food-recalled_N.htm


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

*Diamond*

sqrle1...
So you are implying what??
DIAMOND packs SOME of the Natural Balance product according to the link you posted. It is also reported that DIAMOND doesn't use the rice protein concentrate in their own foods.
4 other companies were also supplied with this rice protein but not named :shock: 
DIAMOND didn't make the rice protein. Don't try and make DIAMOND out to be the bad guys.
MARK


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Diamond is great,coats look great and lots of energy and great muscle tone.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

You would think that a company that has been dragged through the ringer with the last round of recalls would be more particular about where they purchase there ingredients. Whether it is for there food or for others. Natural Balance is just as much to blame if they specified the supplier. The blame is going to lie in the company that produced it and supplied the ingredient. 
I know a good many people that used to love Diamond food. This was around 4-5 years ago. The bigger they got the more the food changed. That is how it is in mass production. Cheaper ingredients and bigger profits..
As for the explanation of the aflotoxin the FDA report says different. 

http://www.fda.gov/ora/frequent/483...iamond_Pet_Food_ProcessorsFDA483_01192006.pdf

Pay particular attention to the batch numbers and levels above the 20 ppb. One load of corn sure goes a long way. 

If all this could happen without the management knowing then the someone had there eyes closed.


----------



## GammonLabs (Jun 5, 2004)

*DIAMOND*

Thanks for the interesting link. I'll do some digging on that.
As far as the comment about DIAMOND being more particular where they buy their ingredients...
It seems just about everyone buys from the importer in San Francisco.
And I agree, the manufacturer in China is to blame.
I'm off to eat some Walmart peanut butter or better yet a spinach salad


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

*Diamond Dog Good*

:lol: Hey Guys!

Thanks for the info and input..... I am feeling pretty confident about
the Diamond Products. I'm trying to stay away from Corn and Wheat.
When my "performing" boy gets home (he gets Eagle at the Pro's)
I might give him the "Performance" or I might stick to the "Natural"
Chicken and Rice for him.

Oh, Wally World Peanut Butter is my favorite also. :wink: 

Thanks again....


----------

